# Whites tf in a paludarium



## Zaj56 (Apr 19, 2017)

I have a 55 gallon tank i am converting into a paludarium- if i have a well ventilated lid can i keep whites tree frogs in it? There will be 6 inch of water on the bottom with small tropical fish and a tiny waterfall in the corner. Strong filtration and spot cleanings will be the norm. There will be plenty of climbing area and surface as i will be building a huge all foam terrain. Ive heard different stories about wtfs in these cases. I dont see why it wouldn't be ok


----------



## GhostDog (Mar 13, 2017)

I wouldn't see any problems with it. After all, its basically just a bigger water bowl! Just make sure any live plants and fish would be safe if ingested, and be sure the frog is the only other animal other than the fish. Also, quarantine the fish from the tank for at least a week to ensure they are healthy. 

If you can keep the right levels of humidity and temperatures the frogs need and the fish, it shouldn't be too much of a problem. I would suggest guppies since they are cold and tropical water fish. Just be sure that every frog has enough space for territories, whether they are territorial or not they need space. 10 gallons per frog is something I see around a lot, but so is 20g per frog. I would suggest a max of maybe 4 just in case since it's unclear for space per frog, just so long as there's plenty of hiding spacing and climbing space.

My friend has a paludarium with his white's tree frog, and he keeps guppies in a 4 inch deep pool I think it is, but he uses an Exo Terra tank. Not sure what size his tank is though, but if you can fit the necessities including the UV it should be fine.


----------



## jasonm96 (Aug 30, 2015)

just be sure humidity the overall humidity not above 60%, occasionally increases fine but they need it drier than most frogs but this is often overlooked. a small heat bulb will allow them to bask at warm, dry spot of 29.4-32C, creating a temperature and humidity gradient.


----------



## jasonm96 (Aug 30, 2015)

this is a really good care sheet White's (Dumpy) Tree Frog Care Sheet >> Amphibian Care


----------

